# كيف ايجاد المسافة بين احداثيين معلومين



## م علي بن عفيف (5 يناير 2010)

كيفية إيجاد المسافة بين نقطتين معلومة الإحداثيات


كيف تحسب المسافة بين نقطتين معلومة الإحداثيات باستخدام الآلة الحاسبة


مثلا لديك النقطتين الموضحة بالشكل التالي












لإيجاد المسافة بينهم نتبع الأتي:



أولا: نطرح قيم الاحداثي X (س) من بعضهم 



366.28 - 312.45 = 53.83



ثانيا: نطرح قيم الاحداثي Y (ص) من بعضهم


99.12 - 44.25 = 54.87



ثالثا: إيجاد جذر حاصل جمع مربع الفروقات السابقة: :18:



يعني بالعربي :7:


254.87 + 253.83 = 5908.39√



الناتج هو = 76.87 === هذه هي المسافة بين النقطتين









​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (5 يناير 2010)

توضيح للسابق​

سوف نقوم بالتوضيح باستخدام الرسم​ 




​ 

الشكل السابق يوضح نظام (محورين إحداثيات X(س) و Y(ص)) تقريبي وموضح على المحورين إسقاط النقطتين A و B ​


ونستطيع من الشكل السابق ايجاد مثلث قائم زاوية يكون وترة هي المسافة المجهولة كما في الشكل التالي​





​ 

من معطيات هذا المثلث وباستخدام قانون فيثاغورس نستطيع إيجاد قيمة المسافة بين الاحداثيين و هو الذي يمثل الوتر في المثلث السابق.......​ 

ودمتم سالمين

علي صالح بن عفيف الصالب .......................


----------



## mostafammy (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن نصير (5 يناير 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (12 يناير 2010)

pol(x-x,y-y=distعلى الالة الحاسبة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخى الفاضل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله عليك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

ارجو منك الرد فى استلام الارض الطبيعية


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 مايو 2010)

ياسرمحمد2007 قال:


> pol(x-x,y-y=distعلى الالة الحاسبة



حل صحيح 100% شكراً يا باشا على التوضيح


----------



## عماد داود (17 مايو 2010)

اتمنى الحساب على الارض وباستعمال اجهزة المساحةواكون شاكرا تفضلكم


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
على هذا المعلومة


----------



## م القمودي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alprens57 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يناير 2011)

0.5 ^(Distance=(((x1-x2)^2)+((y1-y2)^2


----------



## mohamedazab (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حماده منير (5 يونيو 2011)

pol ( N1 -N2 ,E1 E2المسافه 
الانحراف ALPA TAN + 180


----------



## easrml97 (9 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
هذه طريقة بدائية
احنا نريد نحسب المسافة بين نقطتين علي سطح الارض
معلوم احداثي خط الطول ) e ( , خط العرض ( n )

سمعت ان فية معادلة بصيغة الإكسيل تعطي الإحداثيات
و ينتج لك المسافة

الله يخليكم من كان عندة هذه المعادلة يعطيها لنا باسرع وقت

الله يبارك لكم


----------



## albsqlony (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

عماد داود قال:


> اتمنى الحساب على الارض وباستعمال اجهزة المساحةواكون شاكرا تفضلكم



يعنى ايه ؟


----------

